

100 Ways to Get More Done - fontana
http://regardingwork.com/2011/09/01/100-ways-to-get-more-done/
From having a focused, attaining flow, optimizing your work environment, plateau busting, using a task list and working on the right thing. A rich list of hacks.
======
scottjad
#1 should be stop reading articles like this and work

